# Power Point to MAC



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

I run Win98SE and Power Point 2000. I have made a couple fo Power Point sound on slide shows and I would like to run them on a friends Mac (by CD)...(he has OS 9 on his desktop and OS X on laptop)

I use Adaptec EZ CD Creator 6...when I close the CD burn (the Power Point show...which is 220 MB long) what do I need to do to let the MAC see and run it? Di I close in Windows format (he does have Power Ponint on both MACs) or in the ISO format?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Howdy: As long as your friend's Macs have PowerPoint (for Mac) on the systems, they should have no problem opening and running the PPT files you burned. You can close in the Windows format.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Thank you, Yankee...just a follow up:

Do I save as a .ppt, or .pps? (it is a slide show with effects and music background track)


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

Whichever you want. Depending on how new/old the mac's version of Powerpoint is, it will support either one.


----------

